# 20 راس بالفحل المتابيع 4 والدفيع قريب 4 والباقي شوفك ونظرك



## بووفهد (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
عرضنا لكم اليوم
20 راس من الغنم مختلفه بالفحل
النعيم 6
الحري 2
النجدي 2
والباقي عرب 
والحكم عينك 
المتابيع 4
والدفيع قريب 5
والدفيع مشروطه 2 باذن الله
والباقي لا نشرط شي العلم عند الله
الصحه سليمه من الامراض
الموقع 
مزارع الغاط بالقرب من الزلفي
بووفهد 0592550609
السعي والتوصيل على المشتري
نسمع سومات اخوانا











​


----------



## بووفهد (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: 20 راس بالفحل المتابيع 4 والدفيع قريب 4 والباقي شوفك ونظرك*

مرحبا باخوتي 
وصل السوم عن طريق الجوال
920 ريال
ونطلب من الله الزود


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 يناير 2012)

*رد: 20 راس بالفحل المتابيع 4 والدفيع قريب 4 والباقي شوفك ونظرك*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بووفهد (11 يناير 2012)

*رد: 20 راس بالفحل المتابيع 4 والدفيع قريب 4 والباقي شوفك ونظرك*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


 

شكرا لك 
وصل السوم من صاحب الجوال وزميله
0582664291
1000 ريال
سومة طيبة من اخو اطيب ونرجو من الله الزود​


----------

